# Job from summer of 2009



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

This was a nice project for us this past year. Home was less than 8 yrs old and had extensive water damage to its siding that HO had to have replaced. Everything had to be painted to keep uniform.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS !!

You're lucky ........& good. 

Looks like fun


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks! It was a good job appreciated by the customer too. Third job for her in 5 yrs and wants new work done next year.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work And good looking crew.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking project :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, good job


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The only thing I dont see that I would like to see is some drops around in the painting zones.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

The house looks amazing. Nice job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The only thing I dont see that I would like to see is some drops around in the painting zones.


Drops? ! ? They don need no stinkin drops.

When you're that good, you're THAT good :thumbup:

(I need drops to the next town)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I put drops on my drops when I paint. And if I leave one inch unprotected, thats where it spatters.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL me to as soon as the wind would blow a drop over ... splat DOHH.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes I even put a roll of 2 mil poly under my double drops


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Project looks very cool. Bet that would be fun to paint...and, yes, I did say FUN!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful house! Looks like you treated her well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking job, I like detail.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I love it. Nice work.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I put drops on my drops when I paint. And if I leave one inch unprotected, thats where it spatters.


 
So very true.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent! Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I put drops on my drops when I paint. And if I leave one inch unprotected, thats where it spatters.


LOL, Rob is so funny when it comes to drops! This is only for carpeted areas, this one for wood, this for outside, have to be folded a certain way, can't get paint on this one!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> LOL, Rob is so funny when it comes to drops! This is only for carpeted areas, this one for wood, this for outside, have to be folded a certain way, can't get paint on this one!


lol I start out like that but then they all end up with over spray and paint drips on them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a few drops that work nicely as floor sanders.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think that's a post card & those guys are actors. That's why there are no drops:whistling2: 
That's Frickin beautiful man:notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL, Rob is so funny when it comes to drops! This is only for carpeted areas, this one for wood, this for outside, have to be folded a certain way, can't get paint on this one!



I'll say it again, I know I'll like him when and if we meet


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I think that's a post card & those guys are actors. That's why there are no drops:whistling2:
> That's Frickin beautiful man:notworthy:


I agree. Take as many hi rez pictures as you can, this can be a great marketing tool for you. Are you sure the guys are really working here, you didnt stage this after you were done painting did you


----------

